# Has anyone used the House of Kolor "Kustom Kolors" model paint?



## Drag Monster (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm using The House of Kolor "Kustom Kolor" Paints for the first time,has anyone here tried them? Below is a photo of the project i'm working on,it's a 1963 Chevy Nova altered wheel base Funny Car. I need to find out what is the best clear coat to use. I have preped the body and wet sanded it using grits from 400 to 4000. The base coat was chrome silver with several coats of Transparent Tangrene. The finnish is as smooth as glass but has dried to a near satin look. I really don't want the clear coat to react in a negtive way after all this work. Any help would be welcomed. Thanks , Bill


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Bill, I've used this system as well. I was very curious as to how it would look so I took out a kit I really didn't care about and sprayed it with the silver base and the tangelo. As it is a lacquer paint it will dull as it gasses out and will need a clear coat.

I used thier clear coat as well. It will have no ill effects on your paint job. If you haven't got access to their clear I would highly recommend Tamiya TS-13 clear. 
Here is a shot of the Supra I tested the paint on:








This is just right out of the can, no polishing. I was very impressed and with the proper amount of prep work and time between coats it would have been much shinier. 
Chris


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello Drag Monster. 

My name is Trevor. I've been building model cars since I was 8. I just had my birthday on May 26th, 2007 and am now 33. That's a long time to be building models and I mostly build cars.

Over the years, I've painted model cars using all types of paints, from Arcylics to Enamels to Laquers. Each one has it's own special properties and react to plastics and other paints in their own unique ways. 

In the case of Laquers, they usually act in the same way to styrene plastic. Laquer is a "Hot Paint" in that the chemical composition is equivilent to model cement. Laquer is also an extremely thin paint that needs to be built up in layers, more so than acrylics and enamels. 

Laquer is also a tough paint and a "Deep" paint. It can take more sandpaper abuse than Acrylics and Enamels and has a deep shine, especially when you paint gloss black and metallics. It looks like you can gaze into the paint forever. And speaking of metallics, when you sand out a laquer metallic paint job, the metal flakes don't "Silver" out like they do with Enamel paints.

You don't always need to clear coat over top of Laquer paints. You can get away with using an automotive polish on a Laquer paint job. 

Ususally with Laquer, the color is glossy, but like Super Duty 455 said, the paint "Gasses out", sometimes leaving the top coat of paint with a "Foggy" apperiance. This usually happens in lower atmospheric zones or if the location you painted the kit in is cold or even if the pressure in the spray can / air brush is low. Sometimes the reaction can also be caused by the previous coat of paint and it's drying time differences with the coat above it. The bottom coat will "Gas" through the top coat. Laquer can be quite tempermental to work with, but the results are the best when you finish. 

In stead of a clear coat, if you use polish, you can "Cut" off the top, foggy layer of paint and get to the shiny layer underneath. 

Whenever I use Laquer paint, (Mostly Canadian Tire Automotive Touch Up paint) I take out my polishing kit and sand the first coat starting at 1800 grit and work up to 3600. After that, I spray on another coat of paint and let that dry. I then polish that coat starting at 4000 grit and work towards the final 12000 grit. Once that is done, I wax the whole model using Turtle wax. The Turtle wax "Cuts" through the final "Foggy" layers and leaves the kit shinny. You can tell that it is cutting the final layer because there wil be car colour left in your polishing rag by your finger.

If you don't have the higher grade polishing kit, don't worry. Simply use the Turtle Wax polishing compount for Base Coat / Clear Coat paint first, followed by the regular Turtle Wax. The Base Coat/Clear Coat wax is white under the lid and used fine abbrasives. There is a rougher cut polish that is red in colour, but uses coarse abbrasives instead. Use it in extreme cases of foggyness only!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Here are some samples of my Laquer paint jobs of the past.


----------



## DOHC (May 2, 2014)

Drag Monster.....
Long time post... But if you get this, drop me a line. Love to know how you did. Great photos on PhotoBucket by the way!


----------

